# Rough Idle



## Kid In Me (Jan 3, 2006)

Just got my Goat on Wednesday and absolutely love it! 

This is the first V8 I've owned so I'm not sure if what I'm feeling is "normal." When at a stop either while in gear (A6) or in neutral, the car rocks very slightly about once per second. I am not sure if this is normal for an engine with so much power or if it is a cylinder is mis-firing. Any thoughts about taking in for service? Do any of you feel this slight rocking in your car when idling? Thanks.


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

Don't worry. Thats normal. What you are feeling is called "lobeing". Its a signature of a powerful V-8 with a tall cam.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

That would be your muscle car "idle lope." It is normal and you will grow to love that little shake sitting at stoplights. It is just a reminder of what lurks beneath your hood.:cheers


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

My 05 does it as well. I had a friend in the car the other day. He wanted to know if my car was missing.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

NT91 said:


> My 05 does it as well. I had a friend in the car the other day. He wanted to know if my car was missing.


Did you him "No, it's right here!")lol


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

lol :willy:


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

TexasRealtor said:


> That would be your muscle car "idle lope." It is normal and you will grow to love that little shake sitting at stoplights. It is just a reminder of what lurks beneath your hood.:cheers


:agree Preach it!


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

Damn, I never noticed it, must just be used to it,:cool or mabe it can't overcome my fat a$$ in the left seat.:lol:


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

So this is the norm?


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

This is perfectly normal gang. Very common in vehicles with high compression, and tall cams. 

Like they said you will grow to love it.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

The shaker hood on the Mustang Mach 1 paid tribute to the "shake" of the engine. Definately normal.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

You didnt expect 400 horses to be quiet @ idle did you?


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

Yep-nature of the beast!


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the world of smallblock performance V8's. 
The time to worry is when it smooths out like a Buick V6.


----------



## GibsonUSA (Jan 8, 2006)

This applies to the A4's too right?
When I am stopped at a red light I hear the regular "chugchugchug" but underneath that every couple of seconds I'll hear a small thump and the car rocks slightly, like hit by a small gust of wind.

Normal?


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

GibsonUSA said:


> This applies to the A4's too right?
> When I am stopped at a red light I hear the regular "chugchugchug" but underneath that every couple of seconds I'll hear a small thump and the car rocks slightly, like hit by a small gust of wind.
> 
> Normal?


More like 400 Clydesdales getting ready to run :cheers


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

TexasRealtor said:


> That would be your muscle car "idle lope." It is normal and you will grow to love that little shake sitting at stoplights. It is just a reminder of what lurks beneath your hood.:cheers


:agree 
:cool


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

There seems to have been a couple of posts like this overtime. They always throw me off personally because I never really notice or think about it  Then again, every car I've ever owned has been a V8 except for one (a fluke), so I suppose I'm used to it.

I personally feel it is a bit strange in quiet cars, especially driving. Sometimes I can't even tell the engine is on :willy:


----------

